# Suggestions where to holiday when we have moved to the states



## Tulipandsweetpea (May 29, 2013)

Hi, this is my first posting so hopes its alright.
We are moving to Washington DC in March and our children (boy 16, girl 19) have clearly watched too many films want two types of holiday.
The boy wants a lake type holiday, as in Cheaper by the Dozen. Fun on a lake, boats etc BBQ.
The girl wants a beach holiday in a house, doesn't need to be smart but with a crowd about in the evening. ie Dear John or The Last Song.
Suggestions please:ranger:
Sorry should have said that it is for the summer of 2014


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd say find each of them a "sleep-away" summer camp that meets their needs and fantasies. And then Mum and Dad can have a REAL holiday someplace nice and romantic!

Summer camp is a rite of passage in the US. Keeps the kids busy and involved while giving the parents a little break.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tulipandsweetpea (May 29, 2013)

Are you nuts bevdeforges?

Seriously, my son is being educated in England, my daughter at university, they come to see us and we send them to summer camp? You have to be kidding, a holiday is about spending family time together.

I feel guilty for totally negating our parental responsibility by leaving my son in England, I certainly dont need more.

Can you imagine sending a university student to summer camp, no we need better ideas than this!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Tulipandsweetpea said:


> Are you nuts bevdeforges?
> 
> Seriously, my son is being educated in England, my daughter at university, they come to see us and we send them to summer camp? You have to be kidding, a holiday is about spending family time together.
> 
> ...


You do not know what summer camps can be, do you?

Stop at the fish market, fill the cooler and drive over the Woodrow Wilson Bridge to The Point, enjoy the Potomac River and fresh steamed Blue Crab. As she is not 21 you may not want to let her loose in Old Town Alexandria by herself but join the fun. Beware of Silver Parrot:>)


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

You didn't mention geographically where you are looking. White Fish Montana has a great dude ranch that I have sent East Coasters to. Your son could have the BBQ and Boats and learning to Line dance with some of the most decent young people in the country would satisfy your daughters vacation goals. Please note I am responding as a fellow poster Expat poster not for business purposes. I would be glad to give you the name if interested. Leaving East Coast in the morning gets you to White Fish by early evening


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry, I missed where you'd given the ages of your kids (sometimes happens if I'm running through the forum in a hurry). 

Why not do one week of each - a week at a lake-side cottage and another week at the beach? But to have the idyllic kind of "community" it sounds like your kids are after, you pretty much have to look at various types of resorts. There are loads of cabins and cottages for rent in New England, for example, but it would be just the family, without the communal night life I think the younger generation is seeking.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tulipandsweetpea (May 29, 2013)

Thank you twostep I know exactly what summer camps are like.

I would like any lake side cottage anywhere in the states as long as it is pretty and has water sports.

jsharbuk I would love the number of White fish, thank you.

We have done New England and this wasn't quite what I was looking for. Everyone knew each other and stayed in there own houses and didn't mix much. Not much happening on the beach in the evening. How about the carolinas? I do not want a resort, thank you. Is there nothing like Rock in Cornwall out there?


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi. The ranch in Whitefish is the Bar W Guest Ranch. I would encourage you to look at both their website and read the Trip Advisor reviews. Their phone is 866 828 2900. I am in the travel industry and researched this ranch for some past clients. In addition you are right by some of the best the America has to offer for family holidays. Glacier Ntl Park, Flathead Lake. Really let me know what you think.


----------



## Tulipandsweetpea (May 29, 2013)

Thank you jsharbuck. Great suggestion, have looked on both trip advisor and their website and it looks really great. Will certainly have a go at that one. Very excited.

You cant recommend any good beach places for another time? We loved sanibel but found it rather stretched out and not many older teens. We may have gone at the wrong time of year.

Have you any more brilliant ideas?


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Glad you liked Whitefish. It's hard to keep teen and young adults engaged on a family vacation and that ranch would not disappoint. As far as beaches, North Carolina is about one of the best for the US. Many of the trips I've planned for people have been to the Carribean since it is easily affordable and a short plane ride away.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Tulipandsweetpea said:


> Thank you jsharbuck. Great suggestion, have looked on both trip advisor and their website and it looks really great. Will certainly have a go at that one. Very excited.
> 
> You cant recommend any good beach places for another time? We loved sanibel but found it rather stretched out and not many older teens. We may have gone at the wrong time of year.
> 
> Have you any more brilliant ideas?


We have a house in Ocean City, MD. And our 20 year old son was there with his friends last week, they had the best time ever and when he was younger, we used to spent weeks down there and those were fantastic, fantastic times. 

There's also Ocean City, NJ. I personally don't like New Jersey at all, but there's everything you have asked for: lakes, beach, etc.

You could also add Virginia Beach, VA. to the list and all these places are no more than 3 1/2 hours drive from DC.

If everything else fails, go to the Dominican Republic or the Bahamas. You won't be disappointed.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Tulipandsweetpea (May 29, 2013)

Any beaches in particular in North Carolina? Would rather keep within the states, while we are there I would rather explore the USA.


----------



## Tulipandsweetpea (May 29, 2013)

Thank you Jrge, this is wonderful info. I am onto it immediately. Not sure what MD stands for or indeed VA, but clearly am going to have to do some serious brushing up.

Very exciting.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Tulipandsweetpea said:


> Thank you Jrge, this is wonderful info. I am onto it immediately. Not sure what MD stands for or indeed VA, but clearly am going to have to do some serious brushing up.
> 
> Very exciting.


No worries, you will catch up to it quick:

MD: Maryland
VA: Virginia
PA: Pennsylvania 

Now, the Outer Banks (OBX) in NC is also great, there you have: Cape Hatteras and Emerald Isle, but personally I'll take Sunny Isles, FL. You will be 30 minutes away from Miami, FL; and 3 1/2 hours away from Orlando, FL. Absolutely plenty to do, from water sports to tours, nightlife, shops, restaurants, spas, etc.

A couple of weeks ago, we left London and landed in Philadelphia, PA to visit a few friends. Then flew into Orlando, FL; spent a couple of days there and then drove down to Miami. From there we flew back home.

In the fall/Autumn, you must take a drive from DC all the way up to Maine: Amazing and breathtaking views!

Man, I'm homesick now 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

